# New Year's Eve recommendations



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I posted a topic not dissimilar to this way too early in the year but I really must now get round to making some definitive bookings for our van.

Where are you going for New Year? Where would you recommend?

Only got about five days so I guess we could just about squeeze in a trip to France, but it would be tight. Else it's the UK - Wales maybe, or Somerset or north, even.

Ideas?


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

"or north, even"

8O 
huh, head north young man !! 

8)


----------



## 90015 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Stormy, are you a member of any of the camping clubs? If so, why not see if they're have any rallies that you may fancy going to, now i come to mention it, i think i'll take a look myself.  


P.S. I've sent you a p.m, i don't know if you've read it.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Hi Linda, thanks for that - yeah, I've already looked on the CC site. Thing is, I don't think we're ready for one of those happy clappy rallies - they look a bit freako to me, and while I'm bang up for meeting people it all looks a bit, um, forced.

Yes - got your PM, thanks!


----------



## 90015 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Stormy, we attended a rally at the weekend, wasn't sure what to expect as we thought along the same lines as you, but it turned out to be a bit of fun with us all (occupants of 28 m/hs) in a large marquee playing a horse racing game and getting tiddled. Most of the people were over 55's, we're in our early 40's, but they're a more friendly age group and welcomed us as if we were old friends and they don't look at you and judge you on what they see. If you don't want to join in anything they are doing, you don't have to. We were only there for a night, but are looking through the club book to find another rally we fancy going to, spotted one near a canal that looks good.


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

adnil said:


> Hi Stormy, we attended a rally at the weekend, wasn't sure what to expect as we thought along the same lines as you, but it turned out to be a bit of fun with us all (occupants of 28 m/hs) in a large marquee playing a horse racing game and getting tiddled. Most of the people were over 55's, we're in our early 40's, but they're a more friendly age group and welcomed us as if we were old friends and they don't look at you and judge you on what they see. If you don't want to join in anything they are doing, you don't have to. We were only there for a night, but are looking through the club book to find another rally we fancy going to, spotted one near a canal that looks good.


Hi Adnil

Glad you enjoyed the rally. Where was it & was it with the CC or CCC?
Sounds like our cup of tea.

I see you live not all that far from us. Bournemouth was where my mother used to take us for a day by the sea. when we were kids many moons ago.

Motorhomer


----------



## 88735 (May 9, 2005)

We did Cenarth falls just a few miles from Cardigan Bay
the site had good facilities along with a leisure centre
swimming pool
sauna
steam room
gym
and on new years eve they had a party with meal
and the site was a 10 minute walk to the falls and the village.


----------



## 90015 (May 1, 2005)

Hi there Motorhomer, the rally we attended was held at Shore Road Recreation Ground at Hythe, 45 mins drive from our home. The Motor Caravanners' Club, East Wessex Group were hosting the meet, we're members of the West Wessex Group.
Their web site is:
www.motorcaravanners.org.uk
I think it's about £30 to join.
We're also members of the other two clubs, so we have plenty of sites to stay on!!!


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

adnil said:


> Hi there Motorhomer, the rally we attended was held at Shore Road Recreation Ground at Hythe, 45 mins drive from our home. The Motor Caravanners' Club, East Wessex Group were hosting the meet, we're members of the West Wessex Group.
> Their web site is:
> www.motorcaravanners.org.uk
> I think it's about £30 to join.
> We're also members of the other two clubs, so we have plenty of sites to stay on!!!


Hi Adnil,

Small World. I presume that is Hythe Hampshire, if so it is not far from where we are. Hope it didnt rain heavy. The road floods down there.

We are also members of the other two clubs. re Joined the CC last month as after paying membership fee we were £ 70 quid in pocket with our mvan insurance. We were members of the MC club many many many years ago and left as it was not very good then. I have heard it is much better now but more orientated towards rallies. We were thinking of giving it another go. Come next April I hope to have offloaded a lot of the hours I do at present. Possibly dropping the weekend work altogether. Would give me more oportunity to join in the rallies.

Motorhomer


----------



## 90015 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Motorhomer, yes the rally was held in Hythe, Hants. We managed to dodge the downpours, one came about an hour after we arrived on site but with most of them coming through the night we managed to keep dry.

I can't really comment on the Motor Caravanners' Club being mostly rally orientated as we have only been members ourselves for a couple of months, but i do know that we had a fair sized campsite book from them.

At the moment we are only able to get away for the odd night, but will be spending a few nights away at the Bristol balloon festival on Aug 12/15. We are also looking into attending the rally being organised by MotorhomeFacts down in Plymouth.

Adnil.


----------

